# Guys I am in trouble I think with Verizon



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

I lost my IMEI and data last week and could not make calls but I got calls back after doing a fix i found here

I could not get it to give me data so unrooted and got a rep from verizon

I then rooted it and tried to install the basic clean rom and that was all I wanted

I did that but then got the message saying at boot

a big yellow triangle

System Software not authorized by verizon wireless has been found on your phone

Please turn off your phone and go to the nearest verizon store for help

What do I do...I can even get into recovery mode

I can get to download mode only.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

NYGiants4Natic said:


> I lost my IMEI and data last week and could not make calls but I got calls back after doing a fix i found here
> 
> I could not get it to give me data so unrooted and got a rep from verizon
> 
> ...


That message simply means your bootloader is not unlocked. If you are already rooted, go into the development section and find the thread for the EZ unlock app. Download version 1.2 from the first post in the thread. Side load it on your phone and use it to unlock your bootloader. You will then be able to flash whatever ROM you want onto your phone and you won't get that message.


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

landshark said:


> That message simply means your bootloader is not unlocked. If you are already rooted, go into the development section and find the thread for the EZ unlock app. Download version 1.2 from the first post in the thread. Side load it on your phone and use it to unlock your bootloader. You will then be able to flash whatever ROM you want onto your phone and you won't get that message.


how do i install the download to the phone. it wont let me get into recovery or recognize phone in pc


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

NYGiants4Natic said:


> how do i install the download to the phone. it wont let me get into recovery or recognize phone in pc


I responded to your PM. Was your phone recognized by your pc prior to this? How did you lose your IMEI on your first phone?


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

landshark said:


> I responded to your PM. Was your phone recognized by your pc prior to this? How did you lose your IMEI on your first phone?


I lost IMEI flashing CM nightly....Never had this happen

I just used ODin to go back to stock but it wont reboot into the phone it just goes to the big yellow triangle saying to take phone to verizon store


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

guys i have tried it all but not sure if am missing something. I used odin to apply a stock image and it looked like it was working but when rebooting phone i got the same verizon message. I dont know what to do at this point.

for the record. I unrooted and was using stock after rooting and applying super user.....and cwm...

i downloaded clean rom and was just going to use that and went to install it and wiped data and valchek and when it was rebooting after installing the clean rom i got the verizon message with the yellow triangle. Please help


----------



## ampinc (Nov 28, 2011)

NYGiants4Natic said:


> guys i have tried it all but not sure if am missing something. I used odin to apply a stock image and it looked like it was working but when rebooting phone i got the same verizon message. I dont know what to do at this point.
> 
> for the record. I unrooted and was using stock after rooting and applying super user.....and cwm...
> 
> i downloaded clean rom and was just going to use that and went to install it and wiped data and valchek and when it was rebooting after installing the clean rom i got the verizon message with the yellow triangle. Please help


I had this happen to me I had to use Odin 3 times to make it work I have the files if u want them pm me
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Odin flash to stock. If you are still getting that message after ODIN flash, you didn't do it right. Re-read your guide and do it properly.

After that root -> recovery -> *unlock* -> flash.

Or if you are doing the bootchain method:

recovery -> root -> *unlock* -> flash.

Whichever the case may be; just make sure the unlock portion is done. As landshark said, the message you got indicates you didn't unlock your bootloader the last time you attempted it.


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Odin flash to stock. If you are still getting that message after ODIN flash, you didn't do it right. Re-read your guide and do it properly.
> 
> After that root -> recovery -> *unlock* -> flash


I did it several times. I even used a method I found but when flashing the twrp or cwm on odin it said failed.


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

I tried method 3 on this link

http://forums.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-s-iii-rooting-roms-hacks/191050-guide-root-unroot-recovery-unlock-bootloader-verizon-galaxy-s3-sch-i535.html

but when flashing twrp or cwm on odin it failed


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

Isn't there an app called triangle away

Sent from my VZW Galaxy S3 CM 10.1


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

I have tried all methods and I am at a lost. The cwr or twrp flashes on Odin come back as failed.

The stock image says failed.


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

I tried the first method and used odin in download mode to flash the stock image

Failed:

This is what I get

added
Odin V3 engine
File Analysis
all threads completed (succeed 0 / Fail 1)

In the Odin Download mode on the phone the top left reads as follow

Odin Mode (Red Letters)
Product Name (SCH-I535)
Custom Binary Download : Yes (1 counts )
Current Binary Custom
System Status Custom
Qualcomm Secureboot: Enable


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

So nobody else can help. I would hate to think my phone is damaged goods when i just got it 2 weeks ago

If somebody can read my info and see if they can pin point the issue I would be very greateful


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Have you used Triangle Away yet as earlier suggested?

-Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> Have you used Triangle Away yet as earlier suggested?
> 
> -Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


I cannot get into the phone, how am i suppose to use triangle away? i am stuck in download mode modin and phone wont go into normal state and the recovery method does not work either. How would triangle away work in this case


----------



## NYGiants4Natic (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank YOU so much guys you have made my day.

After trying all last night and today I got it back to stock with the OTA file through ODIN. That is all I needed and it went right back to brand new stock phone using 4.1.1

WOW.

I thought I was going to have a dead phone.

Thank you all


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

The VP's (verizon police) will be coming for you now.
I'd just promise not to mess with your phone again and they should just give you a warning.


----------



## younglanks (Feb 14, 2012)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hello everyone. Just updated from the Droid 2 to the d2vzw. Currently on 10.0 stable. Has anyone noticed that the outbound audio on voip apps doesnt work on 10.0? Seems to be a problem with the first mic but if I use speakerphone than the other end can hear me (I guess a different mic is used for speakerphone?). No issues with native calls. Thinking about just moving to 10.1M and seeing what happens unless someone is already familiar with this and knows how to fix?[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Edit: Wrong Thread. Sorry[/background]


----------

